

The Perks of Working at Google, Facebook, Twitter and More  - bond
http://mashable.com/2011/10/17/google-facebook-twitter-linkedin-perks-infographic/

======
aprescott
The paid time off figures say something about the US compared to the UK, where
the statutory minimum for a full-time worker is 28 days.
[http://www.direct.gov.uk/en/Employment/Employees/Timeoffandh...](http://www.direct.gov.uk/en/Employment/Employees/Timeoffandholidays/DG_10029788)

